# Athearn FP-45 w/ DCC and Tsunami sound



## BNSF Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

Saw this one at my LHS today for $189.00 http://www.athearn.com/Products/Default.aspx?ProdID=ATH16876
May just have to go for it since I have a $150 gift certificate. These locos are a little older than the SD70's I am running and it's Santa Fe and my other locos are BNSF, but I think I'll work it in. The price ain't that bad. Never thought I'd go for sound in N scale, but guess I oughta just one .


----------



## Houdini (Mar 16, 2010)

I have the same one. That's a good deal. I can't remember what I paid on-line but it was more than that. Check out my Terrain for Trains layout. Not done yet. Still need to add some "water", ballast and some more trees/vehicles/people.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7EtYAywRJ50


----------



## BNSF Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

Houdini said:


> I have the same one. That's a good deal. I can't remember what I paid on-line but it was more than that. Check out my Terrain for Trains layout. Not done yet. Still need to add some "water", ballast and some more trees/vehicles/people.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7EtYAywRJ50


Hey, Houdini, like your layout, looks good. I like the loco, but it needs some tweaking, need to adjust the volume on the engine sound, can hardly hear it. Also the loco starts moving before before you hear the engine rpm's come up, so just some little things to do. How was yours out of the box?


----------



## Houdini (Mar 16, 2010)

What you see (and hear) is out of the box. I don't have a controller yet that can reprogram it. I'm using a Bachmann EZ command. It works ok but very limited on options. I'm still trying to decide what is a good controller to get for this.


----------



## BNSF Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

Houdini said:


> What you see (and hear) is out of the box. I don't have a controller yet that can reprogram it. I'm using a Bachmann EZ command. It works ok but very limited on options. I'm still trying to decide what is a good controller to get for this.


I have the Digitrax Zephyr. Seems to be good so far, but I haven't gotten into it to far yet as far as reprogramming things. There are one or two others that are good also, so which ever one seems to suit your purposes. Others here with more experience can give you some pro's and con's. Have fun, and enjoy that layout.


----------

